

Ask HN: How many startups have you started? - consta

Quick question, how many startups have you been a founding member of? How many of those have failed? Feel free to add URLs.
======
sergiotapia
I've started 2.

One isn't doing as well as we'd hoped because frankly there are just so many
alternatives out there and to compete I'd need to invest about $3000 per month
in marketing alone. Our costs are minimum since we're 100% intangible and
hosting on a DigitalOcean.

The other is non-money making except for advertising on the site. We're ranked
#2 in the world in our niche and we could easily swipe #1 but I just don't
have the time to implement the necessary features.
[http://smitecamp.com/](http://smitecamp.com/) \- We've seen traffic increase
by about 6% week by week since launch, and Google ranks us favorably because
we're a no-bullshit website.

My brother and I are working on #3 - again: 100% focus on advertising for
steady revenue. This one I feel we'll hit paydirt. But we'll see.

~~~
hfourm
hey, thats awesome -- i think i sent you some hodge podge code & idea for a
item build tool earlier this year

:P

------
ihatehandles
Talking serious startups (not odd weekend hacks) I started 3.

The first had traction but no revenue (because of market challenges). So I
pulled the plug on it and launched #2 to solve that challenge. #2 grew and is
I do it full time now, also just launched #3 3 months ago which had revenue
and paying customers from day 1. So I'm just about to re-launch #1 again, see
if it will fly or die now that there's no revenue-model excuse

------
shankysingh
Three

1\. Co-founded Aawaz infotech - Failed after 3 years 2\. working for Idyllic -
pretty successful 3\. Starting up Helping Faceless - doing okay

Shameless plug ensues -> Helping Faceless is
[http://www.helpingfaceless.com/](http://www.helpingfaceless.com/)

------
hashtree
1/0 (bootstrapped and solo)

In nearly every respect, things have gone exceedingly well. Thankful for the
positive changes to life it has given my family. Betting on myself was one of
the best decisions I've made. Good luck to anyone on the journey!

------
sumitmehrotrra
Working on [https://www.engageperpage.com](https://www.engageperpage.com)

------
TophWells
Zero.

------
RighteousFervor
I've had as many startups fail as HN usernames hellbanned. Lost count.

~~~
ihatehandles
Ouch. How was the end though? One worked or you decided to lay it off a bit

